
Tesla likely to face SEC investigation following Musk tweets - popmatrix
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/08/tesla-likely-to-face-sec-investigation-following-musk-tweets.html
======
gammateam
That short burn attempt actually limited the loss of short sellers since they
know $420 is the cap

So thats when you double down knowing that the SEC is going to cause a legal
headache shanking the acquirers confidence in the gut. And if the only people
that can cough up that much financing are in Saudi Arabia and China, good luck
getting that past the President.

